# [Kernel] panic sur bzImage OK sur genkernel [Résolu]

## doulinux

Bjr,

çà y est, pitijo et kopp, je suis parti de zéro, enfin   :Wink:   :

stage3-i686-2008.0.tar.bz2

portage-20081001.tar.bz2

1) Configuration avec genkernel :

Du premier coup ^^   :Very Happy: 

Juste une ano avant le login j'ai :

Sed : can't read /etc/ntp.conf : No such file or directory

? Il sert à quoi ntp.conf ?

J'ai configuré avec USE="-gtk -gnome qt kde dvd alsa cdr"

De façon a démarrer avec kde que je connais un peu et pour ne pas cumuler les difficultés.

2) Configuration manuelle :

- avec menuconfig j'ai seulement modifié mon processeur : family 6x86, les autres paramètres correspondaient au handbook.

Au boot de 1bz  j'ai les erreurs suivantes :

VFS : Insert root floppy and press ENTER

Dès que je touche une touche :

01....   4096 ram1 (drivers?)

.....

010b 4096 ram14 (drivers?)

les hd et sda sont trouvés :

hda driver : ide-cdrom

hdb driver : ide-cdrom

sda driver  : sd

----------------sda1 à sda15 OK

NB il ne dit rien sur sdb mon deuxième DD, gentoo est sur sdb1 !!! puis :

Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : unable to mount root fs on unknow-block (2,0)

Voici mon menu.lst :

title=Gentoo Linux 1bz

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/sdb1

title=Gentoo Linux 1K

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.25-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sdb1

initrd (hd1,0)/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.25-gentoo-r7

? Manquerait-il qqc pour démarrer le 1bz ?

? Avez-vous une idée ?

Nota : /boot n'est pas sur un fs à part, /boot est dans sdb1 avec tout le reste

Avant d'installer kde, je voudrais tordre le coup à l'install manuelle !

MERCI d'avance !Last edited by doulinux on Mon Oct 06, 2008 6:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *doulinux wrote:*   

>  Il sert à quoi ntp.conf ?

 

C'est le fichier de configuration du paquet net-misc/ntp ("Network Time Protocol suite/programs")

 *Quote:*   

> Au boot de 1bz  j'ai les erreurs suivantes :
> 
> VFS : Insert root floppy and press ENTER
> 
> [ ... ]
> ...

 

On en a parlé dans ce thread (malheureusement très indigeste, je le reconnais  :Sad:  )

En gros, tu as probablement activé l'option qui sert à booter à partir du réseau.

 *Quote:*   

> NB il ne dit rien sur sdb mon deuxième DD, gentoo est sur sdb1 !!! puis :

 

sdb est connecté sur le même contrôleur que sda ?

Si ce n'est pas le cas, il faut t'assurer que son support est activé !

 *Quote:*   

> Voici mon menu.lst :
> 
> title=Gentoo Linux 1bz
> 
> root (hd1,0)
> ...

 

Point de vue syntaxe, ça semble correct.

 *Quote:*   

> Avant d'installer kde, je voudrais tordre le coup à l'install manuelle !

 

Excellente approche !  :Wink: 

----------

## doulinux

 *Quote:*   

> sdb est connecté sur le même contrôleur que sda ?
> 
> Si ce n'est pas le cas, il faut t'assurer que son support est activé !

 

Non, 2 disques sur la machine :

- sda est un sata 250 Go 15 partitions

- sdb est un  ide 80 Go 9 partitions dédié uniquement à bricoler gentoo

C'est vrai qu'il est ardu le thread   :Smile:  , je regarde mes param.

MERCI ghoti pour ta réponse rapide !

@+

----------

## ghoti

Attention, tu sembles confondre disque et contrôleur.

Un disque, ben c'est ... un disque  :Wink: 

Un contrôleur est un dispositif matériel (chip) permettant au noyau de gérer le disque (c'est le "machin" auquel est branché le câble  :Wink:  )

En général, un contrôleur est capable de gérer plusieurs disques.

Mais on peut très bien imaginer plusieurs contrôleurs avec des chips ou des technologies différents.

Pour que les disques qu'ils gèrent soient reconnus, il faut que le support de chaque technologie/chip soit activé dans le noyau.

Le fait que chez toi, un seul de tes deux disques et reconnu pourrait être le signe qu'ils sont branchés sur deux contrôleurs différents mais qu'un seul est renseigné dans le noyau.

Le terme "contrôleur" est à prendre au sens large : il peut s'agir par exemple de ATA (IDE), SATA, SCSI, USB mass-storage, etc.

Je soupçone que sdb est un disque branché en USB, je me trompe ?  :Wink: 

----------

## doulinux

MERCI ghoti de ta réponse.

Il se peut que la notion de contrôleur ne soit pas limpide dans mon neurone, mais pas à ce point, enfin je crois   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

>  Un contrôleur est un dispositif matériel (chip) permettant au noyau de gérer le disque (c'est le "machin" auquel est branché le câble  )

 

C'est à peu près la notion que j'en ai, mais par abus de langage (et à tord probablement),

- le disque que je branche à un slot sata, je l'appelle disque sata

- et le disque que je branche à un slot ide je l'appelle disque IDE.

(Même si au niveau du BIOS, le sata est configuré comme [IDE Standard], j'y reviendrai plus loin...

 *Quote:*   

> Je soupçone que sdb est un disque branché en USB, je me trompe ? 

 

Oui, mon disque sdb est branché sur un slot IDE !

Mais manip matinales :

1 - J'ai refait bzImage en faisant attention de ne modifier que le processeur et la prise en compte du PCIE pour ma carte vidéo.

Là, çà plante exactement comme premier post, c'était pour confirmation !

2 - A partir de cette réflexion :

 *Quote:*   

> En gros, tu as probablement activé l'option qui sert à booter à partir du réseau.

 

J'ai fouillé les paramètres, et là j'ai effectivement trouvé dans qqc comme 'Network files system' qqc comme '...boot root...'

que je me suis empressé de supprimé, et comme je n'ai rien sur NFS, j'ai invalidé la totalité de ce paragraphe, et refait bzImage.

Là il y a un petit mieux, il ne demande plus : VFS : Insert root floppy and press ENTER,

Le kernel panic est immédiat   :Exclamation: 

Mais le message un peu plus explicite :

Juste après la reconnaissance le la souris PS2 :

VFS : Cannot open root device "sdb1" or unknow-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option : here are the available partitions :

sr0 driver : sr

sr1 driver : sr

sda driver : sd

suivis de la liste des 15 partitions du disque sda (n° 1 - sata 250 Go)

et rien sur sdb !

3 - Comme le boot est limpide par genkernel, je me suis amusé   :Laughing:  à comparer le .config à la mano et le .config de genkernel.

Dans le .config à la mano, j'ai commenté à la mano, toutes les options qui ne se trouvent pas dans le .config de genkernel.

C'est une approche de nOOb   :Laughing: 

Lorsque j'ai lancé :

make && make modules_install

Une cinquantaine de paramètres m'ont été demandés. Pour une première passe, j'ai pris tous les NEW par défaut.

Là je me retrouve dans le cas du kernel panic ci-dessus, c-à-d sans demande de floppy.

4 - Ma prochaine intention est de refaire la phase 3, en réfléchissant   :Idea:  aux questions NEW, et en ne prenant pas systématiquement l'option par défaut, ça risque de durer le week-end... mais j'ai espoir de trouver là dedans le param intempestif...

==========

Comme je n'ai pas de pb de reconnaissance du sdb avec la version genkernel, ni avec d'autres linux Mandriva 2008.0, Mandriva Flash, SystemRescueCD basé sur gentoo... je suis allez voir le BIOS de la machine, et là il y a qqc qui me chagrine.

Dans la config disques, je vois :

Maitre IDE primaire -> graveur DVD

Esclave IDE primaire -> lecteur DVD

Troisième Maitre IDE -> WDC WD2500Ks-00MJB (c'est le disque "SATA" 250Go)

Troisième Esclave IDE -> Introuvable

Quatrième Maitre IDE -> Introuvable

Quatrième Esclave -> Introuvable

J'aurais bien aimé trouver :

Deuxième Maitre IDE -> (mon disque "IDE" 80 Go)   :Exclamation:  ou ailleurs, mais au moins le voir...

Dans la config IDE, j'ai :

- Configurer le Sata comme [IDE Standard]

Dans Disques vus pour le démarrage :

1er Disque [3M-WDC WD2500Ks-00]

2eme Disque [ST3802110A]

(C'est rassurant !)

Encore une fois, ces paramètre BIOS, satisfont les autres linux et même W2K !!!

Mais il y a peut-être un filon à creuser...

===========

Je suis preneur de toutes   :Idea: 

MERCI

@+ mais peut-être pas avant lundi !

----------

## pititjo

Si ton deuxième disque est branché en usb, c'est normal qu'il n'apparaisse pas en IDE. Même s'il est branché en IDE dans le boitié.  Regarde si tu as tout ce qu'il faut dans ton kernel pour gérer l'USB.

As-tu dans la conf de ton kernel CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y ?

Il y en as sans doute d'autre à avoir. Si ça peut aider : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/usb-guide.xml

----------

## marmotton

doulinux : tu confirmes que ton disque sdb est bien branché en interne sur un port IDE?

Manifestement, le kernel "manuel" voit ton disque dur connecté en IDE et pas celui connecté en SATA, il y a probablement un problème de reconnaissance du chip IDE : as-tu activé le driver de celui-ci lors de la configuration du noyau, ainsi que le support IDE?

Sinon j'ai une autre idée : as-tu bien utilisé le nouveau support des diques IDE/SATA dans le kernel? Sinon peut-être que ton disque sdb a été nommé hda....

----------

## ghoti

 *doulinux wrote:*   

> Il se peut que la notion de contrôleur ne soit pas limpide dans mon neurone, mais pas à ce point, enfin je crois   

 

Tu as absolument raison : j'ai mal lu ton post et ma réponse était tout-à-fait hors de propos ! Désolé  :Sad:   :Embarassed: 

Pour en revenir à ton problème, on pourrait avoir quelques infos supplémentaires sur ton matériel (lspci ...) ?

Et pour enchaîner sur la suggestion de marmotton, pourrait-on avoir le résultat de ces commandes :

grep -i  ATA_ /usr/src/linux/.config

grep -i  CONFIG_IDE /usr/src/linux/.config

Il serait intéressant d'avoir également ces résultats en se basant sur la config genkernel ...

----------

## doulinux

@ pitijo et marmotton

d'abord, MERCI de vos réponses.

Bon mon deuxième disque est un segate interne branché avec une nappe IDE, là je ne peux pas faire la confusion.

J'utilise bien des disques amovibles USB, mais en ce moment il y en a aucun de branché.

@pitijo :

Donc pour le moment je n'ai pas besoin d'USB, mais je vérifierai pour plus tard car il me le faudra.

MERCI pour le lien sur la doc, car je la glane au fur et à mesure, et celle-ci je ne l'avais pas.

@marmotton:

Pour être sûr qu'on parle le même langage, mon kernel "manuel" voit le disque interne 250 Go (avec 15 partitions) connecté sur le slot "SATA", et ne voit pas le disque interne 80 Go (avec 9 partitions) connecté sur le slot "IDE".

Ai-je activé ? c'est bien là la question, je débute avec le paramétrage et je suis un peu beaucoup noyé.

Comme je l'ai écrit ci-dessus j'ai fait un différentiel .config "manuel" / .config "genkernel".

Dans le .config "genkrenel" il y a effectivement des paramètres concernant l'IDE, qui ne sont pas dans le .config "manuel".

Comme je l'ai écrit ci-dessus j'ai généré un noyau avec un .config modifié à la main, c'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux, mais je cherche à comprendre...

Là, comme j'avais pas mal mis en commentaire des paramètres non utilisés par "genkernel", en interactif, il m'a demandé une cinquantaine de paramètre.

1ère passe, j'ai pris tous les NEW par défaut, et comme écrit ci-dessus, même kernel panic, enfin celui qui ne demande pas le floppy, et qui précise : Please append a correct "root=" boot option : here are the available partitions.

2ème passe, je me suis intéressé aux paramètres faisant référence à l'IDE.

Je me suis aperçu que l'option proposé par défaut est [N], que j'ai remplacé par "y" pour :

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL (IDE)

BLK_DEV_IDE

BLK_IDE_IDEDISK

IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE

BLK_DEV_IDECD

BLK_DEV_IDEACPI

IDE_PROC_FS------------------lui était déja à [Y]

IDE_GENERIC

BLK_DEV_AMD74XX---------bien que j'ai un P4 Intel

BLK_DEV_PIIx------------------que j'ai laissé à [N]

IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER---que j'ai laissé à [Y]

J'ai conservé la valeur par défaut des autres paramètres, une vingtaine, ne concernant pas l'IDE,

sauf NETWORK FILESYSTEM que j'ai passé à "n" car je n'ai aucun montage NFS.

Dans cette configuration, le kernel panic est identique :

Please append a correct "root=" boot option : here are the available partitions.

Il se peut que j'ai raté un paramètre en modifiant à la mano,

Je vais donc refaire une conf, en partant du .config_init et en validant les params ci-dessus.

 *Quote:*   

> il y a probablement un problème de reconnaissance du chip IDE : as-tu activé le driver de celui-ci lors de la configuration du noyau, ainsi que le support IDE? 

 

As-tu le temps de me montrer quelles têtes ils ont, car dans menuconfig il se peut que je passe à côté, par contre avec une recherche dans le .config généré, je pourrais peut-être mieux les repérer, quitte à repasser par menuconfig par assurer le coup...

MERCI d'avence !

----------

## pititjo

Juste pour être sûr, quand tu parle de générer un .config à la main, tu utilise make menuconfig quand même ?

Sinon, ne t'embête pas à marquer toutes les doc du site, elle sont toute là  : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/list.xml?desc=1  :Wink: 

----------

## doulinux

MERCI pititjo pour le lien, c'est exactement celui que je cherchais   :Exclamation: 

 *Quote:*   

> Juste pour être sûr, quand tu parle de générer un .config à la main, tu utilise make menuconfig quand même ? 

 

Pas toujours, non je fais des essais aussi en modifiant le fichier .config avec l'éditeur   :Laughing: 

Mais lorsque je le fais, je le précise ici.

Là je viens d'en regénérer un avec menuconfig en reportant les paramètres qui m'ont été demandés en interactif suite à ma modif avec l'éditeur.

Donc pour ce qui suit, je suis reparti d'un .config_init (sauvegarde du premier avant make menuconfig) et avec menuconfig.

Voici mes params concernant l'IDE :

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDE_ARCH_OBSOLETE_INIT=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

Et là pareil avec en plus des ano sur :

01.... 4096 ram1 (drivers?)

.....

010b 4096 ram14 (drivers?)

Donc ça se passe bien dans ce coin !

----------

## ghoti

 *doulinux wrote:*   

> CONFIG_IDE=y

 

C'est bien ce que je craignais !  :Sad: 

Le driver IDE est obsolète et, en tout cas, ne doit pas être activé en même temps que le nouveau driver "libata" !

Vu que tu as à la fois des "/dev/hd" et des "/dev/sd", il est probable que tu mélanges les deux ...

Donc,

- soit tu continues à utiliser l'ancien driver mais alors pour tous tes disques/lecteurs optiques (méthode obsolète !)

Dans ce cas, tous tes périphériques seront notés /dev/hdxx

- soit (vivement conseillé !), tu utilises la libata et tous tes périphériques seront notés  /dev/sdxx

----------

## doulinux

MERCI à tous pour votre patience,

@ghoti :

J'ai essayé de profiter un max du thread cité plus haut mais sans résultat, j'ai toujours le même kernel panic, enfin sans demande de floppy puisque je n'ai plus de montage root NFS.

Dans un premier temps j'avais fait sans IDE, puis j'ai fini par douter...

 *Quote:*   

> - soit (vivement conseillé !), tu utilises la libata et tous tes périphériques seront notés /dev/sdxx

 

C'est bien ce que je veux, enfin voudrais   :Sad: 

Je poste ma configuration :

Partitions :

# fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           2        2168    17406427+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2            2169        3474    10490445   83  Linux

/dev/sda3            3475        4780    10490445   83  Linux

/dev/sda4            4781       30401   205800682+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5            4781        5302     4192933+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda6            5303        5694     3148708+  83  Linux

/dev/sda7            5695        6738     8385898+   b  W95 FAT32

/dev/sda8            6739        8044    10490413+  83  Linux

/dev/sda9            8045       13657    45086391   83  Linux

/dev/sda10          13658       19270    45086391   83  Linux

/dev/sda11          19271       24883    45086391   83  Linux

/dev/sda12          24884       26189    10490413+  83  Linux

/dev/sda13          26190       27495    10490413+  83  Linux

/dev/sda14          27496       28801    10490413+  83  Linux

/dev/sda15          28802       30107    10490413+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1        1306    10490413+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb2            1308        2613    10490445   83  Linux

/dev/sdb3            2614        3919    10490445   83  Linux

/dev/sdb4            3920        9729    46668825    5  Extended

/dev/sdb5            3920        4441     4192933+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb6            4442        5747    10490413+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb7            5748        7053    10490413+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb8            7054        8359    10490413+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb9            8360        9665    10490413+  83  Linux

# cat /etc/fstab

# /dev/sdb1               /               ext2    defaults                0 1

# /dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto    noauto,user             0 0

#

menu.lst :

title=Gentoo Linux 1bz

root (hd1,0)

#kernel (hd1,0)/boot/bzImage ro init=/sbin/init root=/dev/sdb1 rootdelay=10

kernel (hd1,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/sdb1

title=Gentoo Linux 1K

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.25-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sdb1

initrd (hd1,0)/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.25-gentoo-r7

C'est la 1bz qui plante, la 1k est OK.

Pardon d'être aussi lourdingue   :Exclamation: 

Et MERCI encore.Last edited by doulinux on Mon Oct 06, 2008 5:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *doulinux wrote:*   

> j'ai toujours le même kernel panic, enfin sans demande de floppy puisque je n'ai plus de montage root NFS.

 

Oui mais le message a sûrement changé puisque la cause n'est plus la même !

Peux-tu donner la ligne du kernel panic et les 4 lignes qui précèdent ?

Sinon, qu'as-tu exactement comme chipset ? Un Intel ICH, je suppose ?

(cfr plus haut, ma demande concernant un lspci !  :Wink:  )

On ne sait jamais : essaie peut-être d'activer également les options CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX et CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX ...

----------

## doulinux

Bjr, de bon matin...

 *Quote:*   

> Oui mais le message a sûrement changé puisque la cause n'est plus la même !
> 
> Peux-tu donner la ligne du kernel panic et les 4 lignes qui précèdent ? 

 

Ben, je ne peux pas voir.

Juste après la détection de la souris PS2,

AVANT le défilement s'arrêtait, avec :  VFS : Insert root floppy and press ENTER

Dès que je touchais une touche :

01.. 4096 ram? (drivers?)

.....

010b 4096 ram14 (drivers?)

les hd et sda sont trouvés :

hda driver : ide-cdrom

hdb driver : ide-cdrom

sda driver : sd

----------------sda1 à sda15 OK 

Mais peut-être qu'il y avait un autre message avant 01.. 4096 ram? (drivers?)   :Exclamation: 

MAINTENANT qu'il n'y a plus de pb root floppy, j'ai :

.....

010b 4096 ram14 (drivers?)

les hd et sda sont trouvés :

hda driver : ide-cdrom

hdb driver : ide-cdrom

sda driver : sd

----------------sda1 à sda15

Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

Et à ce niveau, il n'y a rien dans les log.

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon, qu'as-tu exactement comme chipset ? Un Intel ICH, je suppose ?
> 
> (cfr plus haut, ma demande concernant un lspci !  ) 

 

Alors là, c'est moi qui suis désolé, car je l'avais complètement sauté cette demande.

De plus 

 *Quote:*   

>  Tu as absolument raison : j'ai mal lu ton post et ma réponse était tout-à-fait hors de propos ! Désolé   

 

Tu as bien fait d'insister, on ne sait jamais...

Bon, reprenons :

/home1/root

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82955X Memory Controller Hub (rev 81)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82955X PCI Express Root Port (rev 81)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 01)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:02.0 Communication controller: 3Com Corp, Modem Division USR 56k Internal WinModem

01:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

01:04.0 Mass storage controller: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. ITE 8211F Single Channel UDMA 133 (rev 11)

01:05.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

02:00.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573V Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 03)

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R480 [Radeon X800 GTO (PCIE)]

05:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc R480 [Radeon X800 GTO (PCIE)] (Secondary)

J'ai bien un ICH.

Mon dernier .config :

# grep -i ATA_ .config

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# grep -i CONFIG_IDE .config

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

===================

J'essaie  CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX et CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX ... et je reviens

===================

Me revoila

Une bonne nouvelle, quand même, en prenant la totalité des params ATA_ de la genkernel, ça démarre   :Exclamation: 

Maintenant j'en suis là :

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=y

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

ça plante pareil 

# lspci |grep ATA

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

02:00.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)

Alors qu'avec :

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=m

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SATA_MV=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=y

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=y

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=y

CONFIG_SATA_ULI=y

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=y

CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_ALI=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP=y

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI=y

CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X=y

CONFIG_PATA_CS5520=y

CONFIG_PATA_CS5530=y

CONFIG_PATA_CS5535=y

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_PATA_EFAR=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT366=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3_DMA is not set

CONFIG_PATA_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_PATA_IT821X=y

CONFIG_PATA_IT8213=y

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX=y

CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL=y

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL=y

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_NS87410=y

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_OPTI=y

CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA=y

CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD=y

CONFIG_PATA_QDI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS=y

CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X=y

CONFIG_PATA_SIL680=y

CONFIG_PATA_SIS=y

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND=y

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND_VLB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA_TEST is not set

çà marche

 :Idea:   :Question: 

Je m'en vais ajouter :

CONFIG_PATA_SIL680=y

et je reviens.

Ben idem avec :

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=y

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_SIL680=y

Bon là je fais une petite pause   :Cool: 

----------

## doulinux

Bjr,

# cat CONF_sata_OK

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_IT821X=y

Garanti, c'est sa plus simple expression !

Voila, au premier abord, ça ne s'invente pas   :Exclamation:  pourtant le lspci donnait une indication (je pense) :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 01:04.0 Mass storage controller: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. ITE 8211F Single Channel UDMA 133 (rev 11)
> 
> 02:00.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)
> ...

 

Mais il en donnait une autre Silicon Image et Serial ATA qui m'ont embarqué longtemps avec CONFIG_SATA_SIL et CONFIG_SATA_SIL24, mais bon passons... 

Il me reste à remercier celles et ceux qui m'ont aidé,

SURTOUT ghoti  :Exclamation: 

Mais vous n'allez pas vous en tirer comme çà, va falloir me supporter   :Laughing: 

Questions subsidiaires :

1 - Trouve-t-on qqpart de la doc, qq liens... qui donnent une méthodologie pour optimiser le noyau   :Question: 

Je continuerai bien un peu, mais je ne sais pas trop par quel bout... et ne voudrai pas me trouver coincé dans qq jours.

ca dépend de ce que je veux faire !

Ben, dans un premier temps, sur un PC lambda, c-à-d sans LVM, NFS, SCSI... une config MINI pour avoir kde, firefox, thunderbird, et RIEN de plus !

2 - Compte tenu du (1) qu'elle devrait être ma prochaine étape logique ?

3 - Dans mes 2 environnements "menuconfig" et "genkernel" je n'ai pas lspci. il arrive par quel biais celui-là   :Question: 

4 - Dans mes 2 environnements "menuconfig" et "genkernel" et avant de me ruer sur un environnement graphique, j'aimerai bien avoir, une imprimante (HP Laserjet) et son spooler comme sous Unix au bon vieux temps   :Very Happy:  , j'apprécierai une piste pour me mettre le pied à l'étrier...

10000 - Vous voyez, j'en ai encore tout plein des comme çà    :Exclamation:   :Smile: 

Encore MERCI

et @+

----------

## pititjo

Content que ça marche   :Smile: 

1) Garde bien la possibilité de booter directement sur tes anciens kernel. Ça aide pas mal quand on se plante avec le noyau.

Quant à LVM et NFS, je ne suis pas certain que ça fasse partie du minimum. Tout dépend de ce que tu veux faire mais pour faire tourner KDE et firefox il n'y en a a priori pas besoin.

3) lspci vient avec le paquet sys-apps/pciutils.

4) Ça t'aidera peut-être : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/printing-howto.xml Mais installer l'environnement graphique n'est pas le plus difficile, rien ne t'empèche de commencer par là. C'est plutôt gratifiant parce qu'on voit bien que ça marche.

1000) Relis attentivement le handbook. D'une certaine façon, c'est ton meilleur ami.

Et puis bonne chance avec gentoo   :Smile: 

----------

## doulinux

MERCI pititjo

Pour la recommandation, le paquet sys-apps/pciutils et la doc, tu penses si ça m'aidera   :Exclamation: 

@+, Obligé !

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah que ça fait du bien de voir une gentoo qui ronronne allègrement !  :Very Happy: 

Pour ton point 1), sois prudent avec le SCSI : il y a tout de même des liens étroits avec le SATA !

Pour le 2), à toi de voir : tu es maintenant le seul maître à bord, après Dieu !  :Laughing: 

Pour le reste, rien à ajouter aux excellents conseils de pitijo  :Smile: 

Bonne continuation !

----------

## doulinux

MERCI ghoti,

 *Quote:*   

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah que ça fait du bien de voir une gentoo qui ronronne allègrement !  

 

Et à la course la "menucongfig" gagne allègrement la "genkernel"  !

Pour le SCSI, j'ai déjà fait les frais   :Laughing:   j'avais bien vu çà et là qu'il y avait des liens avec le SATA, mais maintenant que j'ai un point de reprise consolidé, je fais le kamikaze. Bon, je suis vite revenu au point de départ   :Exclamation: 

Donc, comme à pititjo,

@+, Obligé !

 :Very Happy: 

----------

